# Sampler questions



## DerrickS2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi,

So my parents have been owners at the Daytona Beach Regency for over 20 years on a fixed week deed. They have to go through the sales pitch every year and about 3 years ago they came back down and said they bought the sampler (10k points for $4000). Now I love my parents, but, they aren't the most savy negotiators. I know people are getting way more points for $4000 here, but that was what they got.

So it actually wasn't bad using them. We only want to go to the Regency when we vacation. We went down the following year (2019) with some extra time on the sampler and we planned to go again in 2020, but canceled due to COVID. They extended the points to 2021 for that reason and now we are planning to go (using the last of the sampler points) towards the end of May.

Personally, we never had any issue using the points. I always schedule our vacation in November for the Regency for our trip in May/June each year so it's never a problem with availability. With that said, my questions come here:
1. Can you re-sign up for another sampler after you had already purchased one? If we wanted to buy another 2 year sampler, will they let you do that? Has anyone done it before?
2. Can they negotitate with how many points they give you for a certain dollar amount?
3. What is the best sampler value anyone has negotiated? I saw 20k points for $4000. Has anyone got better than that? Has anyone got that deal lately?
4. Can you negotiate terms? Like being able to use the points in consecutive weeks?

If anyone has any information about these questions or any additional information please share. We actually like going down to Daytona every year and I don't mind going in and laying down what I want and how much I am willing to pay and letting them figure it out. I just need to know what the variables are. I need to know what others have been able to get so I know where my limits are.

Edit: On reading more articles I see mention of markets where you can buy points for pennies on the dollar? How would I do that? If I wanted, say, 20k points to use.. what's the best method? Sampler? Open market? How?

Thanks for the info 
~Derrick


----------



## DerrickS2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok ok.

So the more I read through the Tug forums the more I see that people are saying there a much better ways to get what you want.

Maybe I should pose the question like this.

*"I want to get a couple consecutive weeks in Daytona Beach Regency in June starting in 2022. What's the cheapest way to get that?"*

If I go on VRBO weeks in June cost like$2000 a week.
With the sampler my parents bought ($4k for 10,000 points) I got 22 days over 2 years for that $4000. I mostly used sampler points for Sunday-Friday reservations (about 2000 for those 5 days), and bought a Fri/Sat off Destination Exchange for like $750 (it's another 2000 points just for Friday/Sat) and then used another 2000 points for Sunday-Friday again. So I get 10 days for 4000 points and pay $750 to buy the Fri/Sat bridge.

After this stay in June their sampler points are over. My initial thought was "Go into the meeting with my parents, lay down $4000 cash and tell them I wanted like 30,000 points on a 2 year sampler.. take it or leave it. Not a penny more not 1 point less. Call your people in Vegas and see if they want my $4000 or not." Not sure if that would work. That was why I came here.

Now I am reading that you can basically buy points for pennies on the dollar, but how? Do you just say you want X week(s) in Y month and see what it cost??

*For example, if I knew that next year in June 2022, I wanted Sat June 4th 2022 - Sat June 25th 2022 at the Daytona Beach Regency, what is the best (cheapest) way to get that?*

When I go to the "Rentals wanted" or "Rentals Offered" it's very short term.. like 6-8 weeks out. I need to plan way ahead for next year for the rooms to be available. I know how I would do that with Sampler points, but, how do I find someone willing to do that? Can I just... buy points from people? Do they book my room and I just check in or do they transfer me the points?

I promise I am looking around the forum for answers, but I have not really found any clear answers. Lots of people saying this stuff can be done here, but no clear place to go look for exactly what I am needing.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## awa (Apr 5, 2021)

I


DerrickS2 said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> So the more I read through the Tug forums the more I see that people are saying there a much better ways to get what you want.
> 
> ...


I agree that there’s a “market space” for your type of situation. We are platinum owners and struggled to use our points every year before the pandemic. I tried lots of ways to offer points to people, but it didn’t work. I ended up looking for point bargains and booking them and then posting specific reservations on the last minute rentals you mentioned. That was so stressful and only about 50% successful. Plus, Diamond does not allow “rentals” so we got threatened in one owners update over it. I would love to partner up with someone like you who wants to use a set number of points each year (at cost) and knows how to answer the questions they will ask and Diamond will recognize as a friend rather than a rental. The dates you mentioned are not available to be booked yet. The window is 13 months. 
But I don’t think your searches have been poorly executed. I think you have identified a gap.


----------



## awa (Apr 5, 2021)

Btw, what size unit are you looking at?


----------



## DerrickS2 (Apr 5, 2021)

awa said:


> Btw, what size unit are you looking at?


Well when we go we need the 2BR. The Daytona Beach Regency.. all their rooms (other than Ocean Front) are like a compartment setup. so there is a Main room and a Lockoff room (that CAN function as a smaller, stand alone room).

However as my parents are owners, they have a 1 BR for their deed week and we can pay $129 per week to upgrade to the 2BR.

Likewise we did that with the sampler. I would use 2000 points to book a 1BR for 5 days and pay $129 to get the lockoff room rather than spend 4000 points for the 2BR version.

It is possible we might work something out with you! We would likely use our time in June(MAYBE the last couple days of May occasionally) unless the points (at cost) were really cheap to split with you and we could find vacations other times of the year because you were wanting to offset the points.

I will PM you. Maybe we can work something out!


----------



## DerrickS2 (Apr 5, 2021)

awa said:


> Btw, what size unit are you looking at?


I sent you a PM. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 5, 2021)

@DerrickS2
I am just curious how many presentations did you have to go to during those 22 nights and did they travel with you or were they able to put you down as the guest checking in.  They may not let them get another sampler immediately but you should be able to go by yourself and purchase one if that is what you want.


----------



## DerrickS2 (Apr 5, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> @DerrickS2
> I am just curious how many presentations did you have to go to during those 22 nights and did they travel with you or were they able to put you down as the guest checking in.  They may not let them get another sampler immediately but you should be able to go by yourself and purchase one if that is what you want.



So, this was my parents setup. They only ever had to do 1 presentation.

So in 2018 (when they bought the sampler) we were there because they had banked their ownership year the year before (they own Odd year). That was actually our first year going back down as our little ones were too little to drive that far with the years prior. My parents said they wanted to make sure we could have more time the next few years so they had signed up for that sampler.

So in 2019 this was their normal year to go down. So they had their ownership week. So I booked 5 days (sampler) before their 7 day ownership week and the 5 days (sampler) after. They linked it all into 1 stay so they only had to do 1 sales meeting because it was all with the same owners (my parents) so it would have been a waste ot try to sell them 2x (though, from what I hear, I wouldn't put it past them). So they only had to do 1 meeting.

In 2020 it was NOT their normal year, so I used Destination Exchange to find 7 days we would just pay for with cash and I did the same thing.. I scheduled 5 days (sampler) before the "paid" week and another 7 days (sampler) after the paid week to use up the rest of the points (2 year agreement). Well, with COVID just happening, they allowed us to cancel and gave us a 1 year extension to use the points (after emailing the CEO and getting a response that is).

So in 2021, this is now again their normal week to go down. They allowed us to book 12 straight days with sampler points since we didn't have any additional time to spend them. So we hadn't been this year, but given it's the same situation I assume they will only have to sit through 1 presentaion, but I don't know that for sure.

Edit: to answer your questions directly (sorry.. I talk a lot lol)

1. My parents went with us both time.. so they were owners and they paid for the points... so they were there both times.
2. We only used 10 days (2 sets of 5) in 2019. We didn't get to go 2020. We are getting the final 12 days during this trip (which is combined with the odd year ownership). So far, they have only done the 1 sales meeting they would have had to do anyways in 2019. I assume they will only do 1 again this year since they have to anyways using their ownership week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 5, 2021)

I don't think your parents will get another opportunity to buy a sampler.  They will likely get a hard sell to purchase a ten year trust program for $10,000+ in addition to MF's for those years.  If you signed up for a separate tour, you would likely be eligible for the sampler but even if you used it you would be subject to having to listen to the hard sell pitch.   So factor that into any savings if it is worth your time.


----------



## Recoverman270 (Apr 7, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> Well when we go we need the 2BR. The Daytona Beach Regency.. all their rooms (other than Ocean Front) are like a compartment setup. so there is a Main room and a Lockoff room (that CAN function as a smaller, stand alone room).
> 
> However as my parents are owners, they have a 1 BR for their deed week and we can pay $129 per week to upgrade to the 2BR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoverman270 (Apr 7, 2021)

We are also looking for something end of May and into June.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 8, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my parents have been owners at the Daytona Beach Regency for over 20 years on a fixed week deed. They have to go through the sales pitch every year and about 3 years ago they came back down and said they bought the sampler (10k points for $4000). Now I love my parents, but, they aren't the most savy negotiators. I know people are getting way more points for $4000 here, but that was what they got.
> 
> ...



You can purchase as many Samplers as you wish. There is no limit.
You cannot negotiate the cost of a Sampler. It's 20,000 points for $3,995. I have never heard of a 10,000 point Sampler as they were 15,000 points when the program first started.
You cannot negotiate.
You cannot negotiate terms. It's simply a yes/no option. This is not like purchasing more permanent points.

You can get points contracts for completely free. No pennies on the dollar. It's nothing on the dollar. Resale point contract are only valid for use in the collection they reside in so only get one in the US Collection to ensure a large number of resorts to use those point in. If you are truly interested in picking up some free points, you can join my site on FB for Diamond owners in the US (Diamond Resorts US Friends) https://www.facebook.com/groups/DRIUSF . Answer the three questions with your parents info and once on the site, make a post asking if anyone wants to give away X number of points and to pm you. Diamond contracts are hard to find here on TUG in the Bargain Basement section for some reason.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 8, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my parents have been owners at the Daytona Beach Regency for over 20 years on a fixed week deed. They have to go through the sales pitch every year and about 3 years ago they came back down and said they bought the sampler (10k points for $4000). Now I love my parents, but, they aren't the most savy negotiators. I know people are getting way more points for $4000 here, but that was what they got.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, have you ever checked out the Cove? It's 5 miles to the north in Ormond Beach and nicer rooms and views IMO.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 8, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think your parents will get another opportunity to buy a sampler.  They will likely get a hard sell to purchase a ten year trust program for $10,000+ in addition to MF's for those years.  If you signed up for a separate tour, you would likely be eligible for the sampler but even if you used it you would be subject to having to listen to the hard sell pitch.   So factor that into any savings if it is worth your time.



Every single update I've attended (well over 100), the last person I speak with is a Sampler person and I'm a Platinum owner.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> *"I want to get a couple consecutive weeks in Daytona Beach Regency in June starting in 2022. What's the cheapest way to get that?"*
> Anyone have any advice?


Maybe PM me ?


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> They have to go through the sales pitch every year


Really?  just say NO.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2021)

DRIless said:


> Really?  just say NO.


Diamond sampler requires attendance every trip when using sampler points.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 9, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Diamond sampler requires attendance every trip when using sampler points.



The HGVC promos are like that as well. If you purchase a 4 night stay on the promo, you are required to attend a sales presentation. If you don't, you will be charged for the full cost of your stay.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2021)

dayooper said:


> The HGVC promos are like that as well. If you purchase a 4 night stay on the promo, you are required to attend a sales presentation. If you don't, you will be charged for the full cost of your stay.


Wyndham sampler type program- discovery, only makes you attend once and strongly encourages you to attend at least once more toward the end so you can buy in with the equity.  Diamond requires attendence, I believe, each separate trip using the sampler points.  So for a 2 year program they usually get the purchaser 2-6 times.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 9, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Wyndham sampler type program- discovery, only makes you attend once and strongly encourages you to attend at least once more toward the end so you can buy in with the equity.  Diamond requires attendence, I believe, each separate trip using the sampler points.  So for a 2 year program they usually get the purchaser 2-6 times.



That is correct. Each and every Sampler stay requires an update without gifts which is why I recommend staying as long as possible per stay to minimize the number of stays and therefore required updates.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 9, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my parents have been owners at the Daytona Beach Regency for over 20 years on a fixed week deed. They have to go through the sales pitch every year and about 3 years ago they came back down and said they bought the sampler (10k points for $4000). Now I love my parents, but, they aren't the most savy negotiators. I know people are getting way more points for $4000 here, but that was what they got.
> 
> ...



Just a note - your parents don't have to do the presentation to use their fixed week. And I would recommend they not do so.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2021)

DRIless said:


> Really?  just say NO.





tschwa2 said:


> Diamond sampler requires attendance every trip when using sampler points.


If you're trying to educate me, I know that already.

TODAY'S  SAMPLER OFFER in Williamsburg was 15,000 points for $2495.  No, I didn't go, but I know.
I bought 15,000 one time use regular points for $1950.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2021)

DRIless said:


> If you're trying to educate me, I know that already.


Just mentioning the rules because until the OP's family uses up the points from the Sampler, they don't have an option to Just say"no"  When they are done and only using their deeded week then they can say NO, NO, no, Leave me alone NO.  I told you no.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2021)

DerrickS2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *So my parents have been owners at the Daytona Beach Regency for over 20 years on a fixed week deed. They have to go through the sales pitch every year* and about 3 years ago they came back down and said they bought the sampler (10k points for $4000). Now I love my parents, but, they aren't the most savy negotiators. I know people are getting way more points for $4000 here, but that was what they got.
> 
> ...





DRIless said:


> *Really?  just say NO.*





tschwa2 said:


> Diamond sampler requires attendance every trip when using sampler points.





tschwa2 said:


> Just mentioning the rules because until the OP's family uses up the points from the Sampler, they don't have an option to Just say"no"  When they are done and only using their deeded week then they can say NO, NO, no, Leave me alone NO.  I told you no.



Well, maybe mention the rules in response to the appropriate post then ......


----------

